# my 5 wont start !



## grizzlyuadamsuk (Apr 9, 2004)

got in as normal, turned key - started - i turned it off. waited for the inlaws to get a mmove on.

retried - nothing.

well, i here the ignition clicking away - but nothing else.

no warning lights, messages, fuses seem ok, no leaks, smoke, noises unusual, everything else works ok.

just wont turn over.....


any pointers ?


----------



## Bob/99/540iT (Oct 10, 2003)

grizzlyuadamsuk said:


> got in as normal, turned key - started - i turned it off. waited for the inlaws to get a mmove on.
> 
> retried - nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob/99/540iT (Oct 10, 2003)

Could be your EWS (alarm) module. If this part fails, it will not let the car start; the igntion won't recognize that the alarm has been turned off. All of the other electrical systems (radio, dash, lights, etc.), will work, but it won't turn over.

Good luck.


----------



## BMVV (Apr 23, 2004)

Could be a faulty clutch engage switch.


----------



## Sahnemotor (May 2, 2004)

*Depressed brake pedal before starting?*

Did you press with your foot on the brake pedal? This is required when and while starting the car with your ignition key.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

grizzlyuadamsuk said:


> well, i here the ignition clicking away - but nothing else.


Just hear clicking? If thats all you get...engine not turning over, check the battery


----------

